# mia piccola ragazza ti voglio tanto



## Pukita

Hola como estan? necesitaba por favor si alguien podria decirme que significa esta frase

mi piccola ragazza ti voglio tanto 

desde ya muchas gracias ...

saludos a todos


----------



## Silvia10975

Hola Pukita y bienvenida en WRF 
Esta frase no está escrita por un italiano, ¿verdad? Se entiende su sentido que intento traducirte "Mi niña te deseo mucho". Ahora no sé como se llaman entre sí dos enamorados en tu país, pero puedes sostituir "niña" con otro nombre que significa "chica"


----------



## Dudu678

Me atrevería a decir que es posible que lo que haya intentado decir es:

_Mi niña, te *quiero *mucho_.

Precisamente por el hecho de no parecer escrita por un italiano (presumiblemente un hispanohablante) y la correspondencia _querer=volere_.


----------



## Silvia10975

Pues sí Dudu, ahora que lo pienso creo que tu interpretación es la más acertada. Bravó


----------



## Melipillano

Querer una persona ímplica la dimensión afectiva.
Desear una persona ímplica la dimensión sensual.
Volere = querer
Desiderare = desear


----------



## Silvia10975

Un momento: se dico a qualcuno "ti voglio" implica desiderio di "possesso" sessuale.
Se dico "ti voglio bene" si parla di affetto. La frase iniziale, fosse stata realmente detta da un italiano, avrebbe significato "ti desidero" e non "ti voglio bene". Ma visto che è probabile la deduzione di Dudu, ovvero che la persona non sia madrelingua, ritengo che questa abbia confuso i significati dei verbi nelle due lingue.


----------



## Neuromante

La frase dentro del post dice "Mi piccola" en vez de "Mia piccola" así que será un hispanoparlante. Además, un italiano habría puesto "ragazzina".


----------



## Pukita

Muchas Gracias a todos!! me ayudaron mucho y de poco espero ir entendiendo y aprendiendo mas este idioma tan hermoso... 

Saludos a todos !! ...


----------



## reys

Una domanda... e come sarebbe per una madre a sua figlia (ad esempio)? Che verbo "affettivo" si usa?

Saluti!


----------



## Coccibella

Ti voglio (tanto) bene.
Saludos!


----------



## reys

Coccibella said:


> Ti voglio (tanto) bene.
> Saludos!



Grazie mille, Coccibella!

Saluti cordiali


----------



## la italianilla

Neuromante said:


> La frase dentro del post dice "Mi piccola" en vez de "Mia piccola" así que será un hispanoparlante. Además, un italiano habría puesto "ragazzina".



Sì ma, a seconda del tono con cui viene detto, "ragazzina" può assumere un'accezione negativa...

Es: "È una ragazzina" -> ha certamente un tocco di negatività, come se si volesse metter in luce l'immaturità della ragazza di cui si parla.

Altra mia piccola osservazione: non è detto che un _hispanohablante_ dovesse per forza tradurre "mi piccola" e non "mia piccola"...magari può aver dato uno sguardo alla grammatica o al vocabolario prima di tradurre oppure conosce gli aggettivi dimostrativi ma non sa che sarebbe stata più "italiana" un'altra forma morfologica! 
Secondo me (e ribadisco: secondo me) un italiano avrebbe potuto scrivere:
"Piccola mia, ti voglio tanto" -> che, come detto da Silvia, implica possesso a livello affettivo ma anche sessuale.
Sull'uso di amare, volere e voler bene, consiglio le ottime risposte di _Cristina._ in questa discussione.


----------



## Melipillano

s10975 said:


> Un momento: se dico a qualcuno "ti voglio" implica desiderio di "possesso" sessuale.
> Se dico "ti voglio bene" si parla di affetto. La frase iniziale, fosse stata realmente detta da un italiano, avrebbe significato "ti desidero" e non "ti voglio bene". Ma visto che è probabile la deduzione di Dudu, ovvero che la persona non sia madrelingua, ritengo che questa abbia confuso i significati dei verbi nelle due lingue.


 
Ho dato per scontato 'bene' a seguito di 'ti voglio' (ho letto con poca attenzione), quindi mi sono confuso e,di consequenza, proposto considerazioni sbagliate.
Mille scuse.


----------

